# My Dell is being a Dell!



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope this is in the right section
My computer is a Dell Dimension E310 
Intel Pentium 4 HT, 230W PSU, 2GB RAM, Windows XP Media Center 2004, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, Intel GMA900, 13 Total USB Ports

Ok, I have this weird problem with my Dell
I have a 7 USB Hub, and 6 USB Ports on my Dell
Sometimes when i unplug my USB Hub on accident it, flips out and when when i switch tabs or something, switch windows or whatever, my computer comes up with a Blue Screen of Death.
For your info...This is Windows XP Media Center,
So i though hmm. maybe my hub is dieing? So it finaly worked one day lol
And i install Ubuntu on my System.
Then a couple days later it won't boot my Keyboard and Mouse. So i couldnt switch to windows
So then I though plugging in the keyboard into the USB Ports on the Computer it self will do the trick,,,,
WRONG! It says Keyboard Failure and my Keyboard's lights don't come on

The Keyboard is a Microsoft Pro Digital Keyboard that i got a thrift shop for $5
This started in February about a month after i got my keyboard
So i called Dell to see if they can help me. They told me to do some Diagnostics testing...that found no problem. then the lady told me to Reformat thinking it was a virus or something messed with the OS.

That did not help either... After about a Week it still crashed my system...
So now I am Stuck in UBUNTU. and my dell wont boot my keyboard. Also I have tried It with other keyboards....still "Keyboard Failure"

Is it my Keyboard or a bug or a my USBs are screwed over? Please help me...I want to go back to windows....It has my music  xD

Also it says "USB hub Malfunctioned" then it crashes. It does it for the USB ports in the back of the computer. (When i plugged in my External HDD.) which my dell doesn't recognize right now... Help me please


----------



## Bundy (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you saying that the keyboard works fine with Ubantu but not XP?
Can you try booting with no USB plugged into your system? i.e try PS2 keyboard etc.
If you can get it working like this, then try each USB device one by one until you find what item might be causing the problems.
Unfortunately, there are lots of possible causes and I don't know many answers.
I guess it's possible that there were too many USB devices taking power and you have damaged the motherboard. Also remotely possible that a BIOS setting can fix this.

Maybe someone else has better suggestions.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Are you saying that the keyboard works fine with Ubantu but not XP?
> Can you try booting with no USB plugged into your system? i.e try PS2 keyboard etc.
> If you can get it working like this, then try each USB device one by one until you find what item might be causing the problems.
> Unfortunately, there are lots of possible causes and I don't know many answers.
> ...


Umm No i am saying the Keyboard is not booting up with BIOS....
I only have USB no PS2 on this Machine (It is a budget machine lol)
I can't use my keyboard in boot-up so i cant get to the BIOS Setup.
Ill Try booting with no USB.
Since there is the UBUNTU Boot manager, and Ubuntu is first, and my keyboard is not booted with BIOS I can not go down to Windows.

Edit: Removing the USBs worked then it failed again? It still wouldnt let me go to windows


----------



## Bundy (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe you need to find a ps2 keyboard. They are even older than your system!. Almost any really old machine will use them - steal/borrow one for a try.

Im stating the obvious but your problem cant be fixed without a kb. If you can get the system running, then you can start to find what USB device is killing your system (if thats the prob).


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe all of his USB ports are going bad? This happened to me, on an OLD Abit AT7..all USB.

look @ the motherboard and see if any capacitors are leaking/bulging. If so, replace them, and maybe that'll work.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Maybe you need to find a ps2 keyboard. They are even older than your system!. Almost any really old machine will use them - steal/borrow one for a try.
> 
> Im stating the obvious but your problem cant be fixed without a kb. If you can get the system running, then you can start to find what USB device is killing your system (if thats the prob).



Umm, my computer doesnt have PS2 ports...


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

UnkAsn93 said:


> Maybe all of his USB ports are going bad? This happened to me, on an OLD Abit AT7..all USB.
> 
> look @ the motherboard and see if any capacitors are leaking/bulging. If so, replace them, and maybe that'll work.



Now only if i knew where to get capacitors and knew what they are??


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 24, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Umm, my computer doesnt have PS2 ports...



You sure? It should, even if it is a budget PC: my Dell has PS/2 ports, and it has similar specs.
If not, then try using a USB PCI card, if you can get hold of one.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> You sure? It should, even if it is a budget PC: my Dell has PS/2 ports, and it has similar specs.
> If not, then try using a USB PCI card, if you can get hold of one.


I got a picture









200-240W? or 230W?


----------



## Snake05 (Jun 24, 2008)

230W Peak.  Thats odd about the PS2 ports. Have you tried a secondary USB keyboard yet?

EDIT:  What model Dell is that?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> 230W Peak.  Thats odd about the PS2 ports. Have you tried a secondary USB keyboard yet?
> 
> EDIT:  What model Dell is that?


Yes i have, no luck there either
EDIT: Dell Dimension E310 from 2006


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm get a USB card from the local shop see if that helps if not your SOL man, sorry


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

OMFG not plugging in the back USB things made my keyboard boot with my computer 
It is one of the back USB Ports >_>


----------



## Bundy (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE=NeotonicDragon3;854381]OMFG not plugging in the back USB things made my keyboard boot with my computer 
It is one of the back USB Ports >_>[/QUOTE]



Edit: I dont know how many USB devices you can run off one port or whether your hub is externally powered but you should consider that this problem may have been caused through excessive power drain. Take it a bit easier on your remaining USB ports!


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 24, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Now only if i knew where to get capacitors and knew what they are??



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor
http://www.howstuffworks.com/capacitor.htm - a simpler one

here's a picture





Basically, you want to make sure your capacitors don't look like the ones that are arrowed to in red. Note: Not all capacitors look the same, IE, colors, size.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

UnkAsn93 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor
> http://www.howstuffworks.com/capacitor.htm - a simpler one
> 
> here's a picture
> ...



They look normal..they all have random blue shit on them..since i got machine..So i know that is not a broken Capacitor. it looks normal to me.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> QUOTE=NeotonicDragon3;854381]OMFG not plugging in the back USB things made my keyboard boot with my computer
> It is one of the back USB Ports >_>





Edit: I dont know how many USB devices you can run off one port or whether your hub is externally powered but you should consider that this problem may have been caused through excessive power drain. Take it a bit easier on your remaining USB ports![/QUOTE]
The 7 Port USB Hub has a Power supply on it. but i think i now have 4 or 5 avalible that are working properly


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Something new/weird that happened!
Ok i got back to windows and whatnot. then didnt unplug any USB Devices.
So then i plug my headphones into the Jack. then i moved my mouse and whabam! Blue Screen of Death!
Then it wouldn't boot my keyboard or any usb device at BIOS.

What is going on?


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 25, 2008)

By the looks of it, your motherboard is failing, or at least something serious has happened to it.
Can you try resetting your BIOS? That might help. If it doesn't work, you might want to consider replaceing your motherboard.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> By the looks of it, your motherboard is failing, or at least something serious has happened to it.
> Can you try resetting your BIOS? That might help. If it doesn't work, you might want to consider replaceing your motherboard.



Ok How do i do both?


----------



## Bundy (Jun 25, 2008)

To reset bios, check your manual. It may have some instructions on how to do this. You are probably looking for a small jumper that needs moving to another set of pins. It should also be marked on the motherboard (in very small writing).


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> To reset bios, check your manual. It may have some instructions on how to do this. You are probably looking for a small jumper that needs moving to another set of pins. It should also be marked on the motherboard (in very small writing).


LOL i never got a manual  But they have one online.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

is it known as  	

clear CMOS jumper

(RTCRST)?

I reset ther BIOS!.....
Now it says
"Floppy Disklette seek failure
 Keyboard Failure
Strike F1 key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility"

I don't have a floppy drive... and my keyboard wont work on boot up!

I locked my self out basically!


----------



## dannylill1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

defiantely sounds like the motherboard is dyeing, or at least damaged, should consider replacing at some point soon......


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 25, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> LOL i never got a manual  But they have one online.



either find out how to do it in the manual or heres a picture i made for you: 






Basically your looking for those 2 things - the motherboards battery and the clear cmos (depicted as CLR_CMS on my old motherboard) jumpers. 

Number one is the jumper

Number two is the battery.

Youll want to remove the battery, then move the jumper. e.g say there are 3 pins in a row, numbered 1 - 2 - 3. The plastic cap is covering pins 2 - 3, so you will want to remove the plastic cap and put it on pins 1 - 2. you see? leave it like this for about 10 seconds, then replace the cap back to its original position on the pins and replace your battery.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 25, 2008)

Damn it appears i was too late. Quick! Back to the bat cave! Ner ner ler ner!


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Damn it appears i was too late. Quick! Back to the bat cave! Ner ner ler ner!



LOL opps


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Basically reading the diagonistics lights on my dell it shows me
The Dell Diagnostics is running a test, or a device on the system board may be faulty or incorrectly installed. and Another failure has occurred.
Isnt that useful...? Kindof not!


----------



## razaron (Jun 25, 2008)

what no ps/2, my fairly new pc (check spec) has ps/2 ports


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

razaron said:


> what no ps/2, my fairly new pc (check spec) has ps/2 ports



LOL my eMachine has PS/2 Ports


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

its working currently...the keyboard booted for once...now i hope it keeps on workin 
The date and time is fucked...but thats easy to change


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 26, 2008)

So it just worked out of randomness? It's a motherboard issue, and it's probably dying.


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, motherboard is definately going to go.
NeotonicDragon, is your CPU an LGA 478 or LGA 775?


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Yep, motherboard is definately going to go.
> NeotonicDragon, is your CPU an LGA 478 or LGA 775?



LGA 775
Intel Pentium 4 HT 2.8ghz 521


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 27, 2008)

UnkAsn93 said:


> So it just worked out of randomness? It's a motherboard issue, and it's probably dying.



Good To know...:shadedshu


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Now it is just crashing with the Blue Screen of Death...


----------



## zithe (Jun 27, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> I guess it's possible that there were too many USB devices taking power and you have damaged the motherboard. Also remotely possible that a BIOS setting can fix this.
> 
> Maybe someone else has better suggestions.



Hubs are plugged into the wall. Only 1 USB port would get power from to PC on a hub. 

I'd consider getting a PS/2 keyboard like other people have said. I've always used them since I've never seen a point in getting a USB keyboard. XD


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 27, 2008)

zithe said:


> Hubs are plugged into the wall. Only 1 USB port would get power from to PC on a hub.
> 
> I'd consider getting a PS/2 keyboard like other people have said. I've always used them since I've never seen a point in getting a USB keyboard. XD


I would do that if I had PS/2 Ports >_<


----------



## Bundy (Jun 27, 2008)

have another go at reseting your bios. leave the battery out for 30 minutes as well. 

Also, before you send this one to the graveyard, try a different USB keyboard and mouse.


----------



## zithe (Jun 27, 2008)

You should be happy. My motherboard is backwards. It has PS/2 ports, they work fine, but it just doesn't like USB keyboards. o.o'

No ps/2 ports? Weird...


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, you should look at getting a new motherboard.
Something like these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135208R

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153056R

The second one is good for if you want to upgrade your other parts later, such as a new CPU or better graphics cards!


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 27, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Ok, you should look at getting a new motherboard.
> Something like these:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135208R
> 
> ...



Errr...1 problem...my case is BTX and those motherboards are ATX


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 27, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> have another go at reseting your bios. leave the battery out for 30 minutes as well.
> 
> Also, before you send this one to the graveyard, try a different USB keyboard and mouse.



Ull try that when i get home tommarrow..now i need to steal my dads keyboard and mouse lol.
also now it works..the keyboard boots with BIOS. its just my computer randomly crashes with the BSOD


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 27, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Errr...1 problem...my case is BTX and those motherboards are ATX



Lol, if you're capable, you could get another case and transfer your parts into that: dell cases in the P4 era are dreadful when it comes to cooling... you'd be doing your hardware a favour by putting it in a proper case: also, with a new mobo you'd be able to OC your hardware (if you wanted to), or at least use it to its full potential.
If you dont have the money, then you'll be looking at a BSoD until you do.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 28, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Lol, if you're capable, you could get another case and transfer your parts into that: dell cases in the P4 era are dreadful when it comes to cooling... you'd be doing your hardware a favour by putting it in a proper case: also, with a new mobo you'd be able to OC your hardware (if you wanted to), or at least use it to its full potential.
> If you dont have the money, then you'll be looking at a BSoD until you do.


or untill it dies...


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Its dead....It can barely keep up without BSODing...


----------



## Bundy (Jun 30, 2008)

Neotonic Dragon.....it's like torture watching your computer slowly die.....RIP now.

Soon we will see the new Neotonic Dragon?Risen from the ashes


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 30, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Neotonic Dragon.....it's like torture watching your computer slowly die.....RIP now.
> 
> Soon we will see the new Neotonic Dragon?Risen from the ashes


It had a hard 2 year life 
Now i need to find a job...


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 1, 2008)

It's Alive and working  but crashes when i move or touch the USB ports or any usb connection


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 1, 2008)

You'd be wise to have a look at those links I gave you, or even the bargain bin in your nearest PC store... 
Your mobo is seriously screwed.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well it is a grim night
3/20/09 at 8:26pm
i was fiddling with the keyboard trying to get it to work and i unplug everything [outside] and replug everything in..and i went to plug in the power and i noticed that the ethernet did not turn on...
I think it died...this music i am listening to fits it
Strength and Honor by Hans Zimmer


----------

